
Ask HN: What rights does Google have to images it indexes from your site? - lsiunsuex
I just implemented Re-Captcha on one of our sites. The boss thought Re-Captcha was just a checkbox now, but I explained, if Re-Captcha needs more verification, it&#x27;ll present images for you to verify.<p>I showed him this screenshot - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=google+captcha&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ved=0ahUKEwiY2Jat67zRAhUE5CYKHeXDB94Q_AUICSgC&amp;biw=1714&amp;bih=851&amp;dpr=1.12#imgrc=I--dV_Qgm2zQ9M%3A<p>We rely on SEO heavily for our website and have thousands of photos that Google indexes to help increase our rank.<p>The boss is questioning where Google gets the images from to use in the Re-Captcha box - I assumed it&#x27;s from Google Images (which is also where images from our site appear).<p>Assuming Re-Captcha pulls from Google Images - what legal right to the images does Google have to the images it uses.<p>Looking for a terms of use or something along those lines. We&#x27;re more curious then anything really.
======
detaro
I doubt they pull them from random internet sources, because they do not have
the rights to them. The word/number challenges come from Google projects
(initially document scans, now a lot of Google Streetview), I assume the
photos of animals etc come either from dedicated training data sets or from
users of other Google services, where the ToS give Google the rights to use
them.

